# I need help 2005 Audi A4 1.8t fwd



## Jfelipe1502 (Nov 11, 2019)

I have a 2005 Audi b6 a4 1.8t fwd convertible , I’m getting a new engine and would really rather not have the 1.8t because lack of power and was wondering if I could swap a 2.0t Audi engine into it without changing anything else like suspension or transmission or any other parts or another different engine type with more power or anything other way that’s not too expensive please lmk prob around 5k max maybe 3-4k


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

No, you will not be able to just swap a 2.0T from a B7 or newer model without extensive work. Transmission is also different. If you're in a location that offered a 2.0 FSI in a B6, it still wouldn't be worth swapping as the HP is the same as 1.8T and the FSI engine is considered junk by most. If you just want more power, then build your 1.8T and install a bigger turbo. If $5k is max, that can be done easily or just buy a different car. Swapping a V6 or V8 that came in a B6 also won't be a straight engine swap.


----------

